
The Most Intolerant Wins: The Dictatorship of the Small Minority - snambi
https://medium.com/@nntaled/the-most-intolerant-wins-the-dictatorship-of-the-small-minority-3f1f83ce4e15#.18n2b79dn
======
gambiting
"A Kosher (or halal) eater will never eat nonkosher (or nonhalal) food , but a
nonkosher eater isn’t banned from eating kosher."

Well no, but I would never, if given the choice, buy kosher or halal food. I
would also not buy pope-approved or hare krishna-blessed food either. I'm
perfectly happy with stores carrying those items for people who want them, as
long as they are clearly labeled so that I know what I buy.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Even if its tasty? Why not?

~~~
gambiting
You know how HN says that we should always vote with our wallets? I try to
follow that with food - I don't want my food to have anything to do with any
religion, even if it makes the tastiest food in the world - I just refuse to
spend any money on it.

~~~
helthanatos
Interesting... What kind of silverware do you use? Certainly not Oneida?

~~~
gambiting
Ikea?

------
ISL
See this, from yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12285545](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12285545)

------
JabavuAdams
What did I just read? That was ... a motley rant.

